# mass building for chest? help needed



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

Hello people I am finding it hard work to get a nice thick rounded chest and am hoping to get some decent tips from you guys, here's my stats.

I've been training for 7 years but really hit it hard the past 3 years I'm 6.2 and weight 200lbs on my chest day I will do these exercises

Bench press 1x10 1x8 1x6

Incline bench press 1x10 1x8 1x6

Heavy dumbell pullover 3x10

Dumbell flyes 3x10

Then I will do push ups straight after to failure and some weeks I also throw in some negatives to shock my bod and at the moment I am currently consuming around 5000 calories per day.

Any help guys would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sometimes think its down to genetics  Ive been trying for years, don't look to bad..

I'm going to cut using a keto diet (seen a.thread on here about it) see how I look with low bodyfat. Ive just come off a cycle amd look puffy with a lot of weight. Plus on holiday in the US which hasn't helped!

Going to spend next three months aiming to get down to 8% bf and see how I actually look, as opposed to looking now with too much bf covering the muscle..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Think rather than lots of different exercise, have u tried just upping the volume - say for bench u can max out at 100 for 6 reps just try (just as example for arguments sake)

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 8

100 x 6

80 x 10 (if u can)

60 x 15

60 x 12-15

60 x 10

60 x 8

U see what I'm getting at then u can do some other cable stuff and flyes etc


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Think rather than lots of different exercise, have u tried just upping the volume - say for bench u can max out at 100 for 6 reps just try (just as example for arguments sake)
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> ...


Yeah I kind of see what your saying but wouldn't doing different exercises enable me to hit the muscle from different angles rather than just doing that much on 1 exercise? I think doing that many sets would fatigue the body too much and reduce the quality of the workout


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Normally I'd say just stick with it as your body grows as a whole more or less (if you're training right), and everyone has body parts stronger than others... but it seems you've been at it long enough.

How long have you been doing that routine above, I guess not for 7 years?

On your two pressing exercises do you go to failure on every set and use the same weight?

Have you ever tried declines? I love them, it's the most natural movement for the chest imo.

Exercises aside though, have you tried mixing up the rep/sets for any length of time. A favourite for me on chest is to treat the first sets as a warm up/cns prep and then put everything you have into your last set with a weight that'll let you get 4-5 reps. ie:

60kg x 10 (warm up)

90kg x 2

110kg x 1

130kg x failure + 80kg dropset

Edit: been on the phone in the middle of this post so didn't see the posts above


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chris6046 said:


> Yeah I kind of see what your saying but wouldn't doing different exercises enable me to hit the muscle from different angles rather than just doing that much on 1 exercise?


Tbh I am not a massive believer in all that hitting it from different angles and whatnot. I just stick to compounds and a mixture of rep ranges.

I'm no veteran or sports scientist so I can't offer facts or evidence just opinion but I think at our level compounds builds mass! At the end of the day bigger muscles are our goal and smashing the compounds I believe is the key to it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Could always try pre exhausting with flyes and the like so you can "feel" it more when you press

Also make sure shoulders are back and you're gettin a good stretch


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Tbh I am not a massive believer in all that hitting it from different angles and whatnot. I just stick to compounds and a mixture of rep ranges.
> 
> I'm no veteran or sports scientist so I can't offer facts or evidence just opinion but I think at our level compounds builds mass! At the end of the day bigger muscles are our goal and smashing the compounds I believe is the key to it.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've always done one main chest exercise...either bench, db bench or dips followed by a couple of sets of flyes and that's it. Go for strength on the main exercise and for stretch on the flyes.


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Normally I'd say just stick with it as your body grows as a whole more or less (if you're training right), and everyone has body parts stronger than others... but it seems you've been at it long enough.
> 
> How long have you been doing that routine above, I guess not for 7 years?
> 
> ...


Nah I didn't have a clue when I first started its only the past 3 years I have been training properly with routines similar to this, and yes I do go to failure I make sure that my last rap is definetly my last rep lol, here's what I usually do for the bench press

70kg warm up

100kg 10 reps to failure

120kg for 8 reps and failure

140kg 4-6 reps with my spotter assisting me on the last couple to make sure I burn myself out

I keep a good posture and form throughout, I tuck my shoulder blades have a slight arch in my back and my feet firm on the floor and keep a tight torso through filling my chest with air, it just don't seem to bluddy grow!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If ur benching 140 and ur chest can't grow then I'm out lol

Seriously though, do u bench a more PL style? As of ur looking for chest growth u could use less weight and have a wider grip with slightly flared elbows for more BB style. But tbh 140 either way u should have decent chest lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

chris6046 said:


> Nah I didn't have a clue when I first started its only the past 3 years I have been training properly with routines similar to this, and yes I do go to failure I make sure that my last rap is definetly my last rep lol, here's what I usually do for the bench press
> 
> 70kg warm up
> 
> ...


I'm not saying what you're doing is wrong (although this thread would suggest it is :lol: ) but personally once I've hit failure all future sets are severely comprised. For instance, if you only did 100 x 6, 120 x 4 you would probably end up getting another two out on the last set... or wack another 10kg on.

Training to failure on all sets just feels wrong to me.


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

Some good tips here, so overall what I gather you guys are saying is concetrate more on compound exercises for growth, I will give it a go and do less additional exercises and see how it goes


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> If ur benching 140 and ur chest can't grow then I'm out lol
> 
> Seriously though, do u bench a more PL style? As of ur looking for chest growth u could use less weight and have a wider grip with slightly flared elbows for more BB style. But tbh 140 either way u should have decent chest lol


Yeah I bench more like a PL because of the weight I use I feel more comfortable that way, I do try to go wide so I get that stretch across my chest, I nk you guys are right and focusiing more on the main exercise rather than the others is my best bet


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I'm not saying what you're doing is wrong (although this thread would suggest it is :lol: ) but personally once I've hit failure all future sets are severely comprised. For instance, if you only did 100 x 6, 120 x 4 you would probably end up getting another two out on the last set... or wack another 10kg on.
> 
> Training to failure on all sets just feels wrong to me.


I always train each set to failure I feel It hitting me more when I do and get a better pump, I've always believed in stressing the body to the point it can't lift anymore


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> 100kg 10 reps to failure
> 
> 120kg for 8 reps and failure


training to failure constantly is counter beneficial


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

You should do cable flyes instead of using DBs imo especially low cable flyes they hit my lower chest better than anything


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Switch barbells for dumbbells for 6-8 weeks, see how you get on.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I also think that dumbbells is the way to go for a much better stretch.

Cable crossovers are great and a change to normal flyes.

Try adding some weighted dips also.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Some descent tips on here really struggle with getting the chest to grow to upper chest espesh looks like a ironing board


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Breda said:


> Could always try pre exhausting with flyes and the like so you can "feel" it more when you press
> 
> Also make sure shoulders are back and you're gettin a good stretch


This is very good advice in my opinion.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

chris6046 said:


> I always train each set to failure I feel It hitting me more when I do and get a better pump, I've always believed in stressing the body to the point it can't lift anymore


This could be an issue right here. People may disagree with me but having that mind set whilst great in some cases can limit you in others. Train to gain not for pain. Feeling the burn doesn't necessarily mean more good is being done.

As said stick with a few decent compounds, focus on the mind / muscle connection and seek to improve strength on those few movements. Hit a rep range you've never hit before or have hit in a long time etc

It's easy to get sucked into the more is better frame of mind, i think all serious athletes fall into this trap at some point but the fact is quality trumps quantity and if your way of doing things is by your own admonition failing currently it has to be worth opening your mind to other ways of "skinning the cat"


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Think rather than lots of different exercise, have u tried just upping the volume - say for bench u can max out at 100 for 6 reps just try (just as example for arguments sake)
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> ...


If your upping the volume wouldn't it be wise to lower the intensity? Sure 80kg is lighter than 100kg but your making it up by increasing the reps same with the rest of the drop. Might as well stick with another several sets of 100kg. 2004marks example is text book since there was a study showing a dropset increase muscle mass. The volume on the drop set is approx 40% of one rep max a lot lower intensity than what you suggest, interested in where you got your numbers.

Was my understanding muscle splits and body splits is what seperates an intermediate from an advanced guy but that would only be because the advanced guy would have to make up for reduced intensity with increase volume i.e. hitting the muscle at several angles. But im sure someone will correct me.

I think the OP should reflect on his workout, has he been able to increase the weight or reps in the set, how often a week does he do it if its once a week might suggest trying twice or depending on how heavy your lifting increase the sets, if your already doing twice then drop the load for one of the days you could do this by quartering/halving your set reps or dropping the weight accordingly. You need to find ways of increasing the volume for your muscles to adapt and get bigger.


----------



## bassix (Jan 27, 2013)

Found this very beneficial when between Programmes which is when i work on weaknesses sometimes including chest size n shape. New slightly different workout each week promises awful doms and good gains for chest.

http://www.ldnmuscle.com/chestsunday/


----------

